# 8dp2dt - Felling



## KristyHart

Hey all

Well I am 8 days past a 2 day transfer of 1 4 cell embie.

I am really feeling like af is on the way. I hate this wait. My OTD is 29th and I really want to wait till then but also what to try sooner but on the other hand am scared of a BFN :dohh::dohh:

Anyone else have a real dull ache mid tum and get a BFP?


----------



## toch1402

KristyHart said:


> Hey all
> 
> Well I am 8 days past a 2 day transfer of 1 4 cell embie.
> 
> I am really feeling like af is on the way. I hate this wait. My OTD is 29th and I really want to wait till then but also what to try sooner but on the other hand am scared of a BFN :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Anyone else have a real dull ache mid tum and get a BFP?


Hi Kirsty, 

I have never had a BFP so can't really comment but I didn't want to r&r. Will be hoping that it is a good sign for you. x


----------



## Tory123

Hi Kirsty

I had a 2d transfer x2 4cell and felt like my AF was coming all week. I don't just mean a little bit it felt like it was fully on its way. I did a pregnancy test on day 12dpt and got a BFP I have since then done them every day and still coming out positive. I would take the feeling that AF coming and not here as a good sign. I have no other symptoms what so ever. 

My official OTD on 27th July so nervous, worried and anxious that I am totally stressed out. 

Good luck Kirsty

Tory x


----------



## Kaylakin

I agree that having the feeling of AF can be a good sign. It's so hard because it can mean anything. I did have that feeling of like mild cramping/achiness. I had it right after my transfer for 2-3 days, it went away, and then as my testing date came closer, I had more cramps. One night I had them so bad it felt like AF would start any second. I did get a BFP though. Even after the BFP and now I still get cramps like AF is coming. It is a very odd feeling.

Good luck with the rest of the waiting...it is so hard to wait it out. I remember being very emotional -- positive one moment, negative the next.. Hang in there and keep us updated!


----------



## _Nell

Aww hun annoyingly AF feeling and pg feelings are very similar - well so i'm told.

Just bear in mind it is possible AF could arrive before you finish your progesterone supplements. As upsetting as the sight of a BFN is i chose to test, rather that than have the witch arrive and surprise me, which she did at 10days post 2 day transfer. FX it's the real deal for you and a BFP is on it's way :)


----------



## JaniceT

I did a 3-day transfer and if I recall from the top of my head, I had felt like AF was arriving at 9 dpt. I also felt a dull ache around 10 dpt. Pregnancy symptoms such as blurred vision started at 13 dpo or 11 dpt.


----------



## KristyHart

Now 10dp2dt. Ive still managed not to test :happydance:

I dont feel anything now though :shrug: Boobs not sore really anymore, no af pains?

How bout rest of you ladies?

Xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi Kirsty-I have seen you on the herts and essex thread I think. Just seen this and want to wish you good luck! You are still in with a chance! Well-done for not testing, that must be very very hard!
xx


----------



## Louby Lou84

Hi ladies I'm 6dpt- 1 5day blast!!! Iv tested 2day and it's positive there is 1 fainter line but defiantly visible I'm so scared xxx


----------



## KristyHart

schoolteacher said:


> Hi Kirsty-I have seen you on the herts and essex thread I think. Just seen this and want to wish you good luck! You are still in with a chance! Well-done for not testing, that must be very very hard!
> xx

Thanks schoolteacher, yes has been hard especially with 3 sisters and a nagging step mum :haha:

Just wish we turned blue or something obvious when we got pregnant so we knew lol. Its so tough xx


----------



## _Nell

Kristy I think you are amazing for not testing - I could never be that strong!

Good luck for test day - tomorrow is it?


----------



## schoolteacher

Just looking in to show my support!x


----------



## KristyHart

Thank you ladies.

I am actually so excited now. Things are different. I don't have achey (.)(.) but if I push them they hurt :haha:

I have NO af feeling at all now? Just keep getting sharp pinch pains every now and then just under my belly button. Never had this before.

I keep getting on and off headaches the last couple of days. And I feel weird, not sick feeling but not normal if that makes sense :shrug: And I just generally feel happy :happydance: This has to be good right?

Please please god let this be good :kiss:

I have at the back of my mind that if it is not positive then it means I can ride my horse again. I know this is no comparison to having a baby but horses are my passion and so will take the pain away a little.

I cant believe I have been so good and not testing. I think just cos I am so scared of the result being a negative. Aftermonths and months of negatives, not sure I could deal with another one after the whole IVF stress. My shopping gets delivered tonight and amongst it will be my 3 clear blue tests :happydance: I hope the packer picks me a lucky pack off the shelf :haha:

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?

Xxxx


----------



## lbm2009

Good luck, I havent had ivf yet but didn't want to read and run. I've got to loose some weight to have ivf your story gives me hope that one day I may get my bfp. Good luck tonight and lots of baby dust x


----------



## Mon_n_john

How exciting, let us know how that test turns out!


----------



## angiemon

Good luck Kristy for tomorrow. It is exciting isn't it? Glad your feeling so positive and happy and that has to be a good thing :thumbup:

By the way how many days after eC/et is your test date?

xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

ooh all you have said sounds good! im glad your feeling happier! xx


----------



## Tory123

Good luck for tomorrow Kirsty x


----------

